# Grilled Chicken Thighs



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 16, 2015)

Eight Chicken Thighs seasoned with Southern Flavor Charbroil, and SF Garlic



On the Grill Grates @ 400* until interior temp. 170*











I was so hungry I forgot the last shot before we ate so here it is served with roasted  brussel sprouts and succotash. Jackie said that I put to much salt so here it is less salt and a lighter Rub. We liked it alot with less salt and rub.

Southern Flavor

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks good, Ross.  I'd be happy to share a meal around your table any day.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 16, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Looks good, Ross.  I'd be happy to share a meal around your table any day.



Thanks Cheryl, you never know

Ross


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 18, 2015)

Good job Ross!!!!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice bird thighs ya did there.
I do like bird thigh.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 24, 2016)

Just don't do what I did. I accidentally put the bbq sauce on first. Then put them on the grill. Burned to a crisp.

 There may have been alcohol involved.


----------

